# Desktop, start menu and download problem!!!



## franjo17 (Aug 21, 2008)

Runing Win XP SP2

Here is my problem. Few days ago, my notebook went crazy. First of all, all of my desktop icons are gone, except for recycle bin. All programs from start menu are gone too. First i thought it was a virus or a trojan, so i tried to download some antispyware programs, but it always gives me error message "internet explorer cannot download xxx(name of the program)...." as an explanation it says that "IE was not able to open this internet site. The requested site is either unavailable or cannot be found. Please try again later."
So i copied Hijack this from my friends notebook, and run a scan. below are the results.
One other thing is my desktop. I can't change the background picture, just the color which turns back to light blue after every restart. Also, after restart theme always turns to "modified theme", and keyboar turns to USA (I'm from Croatia)
Can anyone help please? I've tried 5 steps, but I can't run panda, or download programs!!!

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 6:09:52 PM, on 8/21/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WIN\System32\smss.exe
C:\WIN\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WIN\system32\services.exe
C:\WIN\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WIN\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WIN\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WIN\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WIN\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WIN\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WIN\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
C:\Program Files\ESET\ESET Smart Security\ekrn.exe
C:\WIN\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WIN\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WIN\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared files\RichVideo.exe
C:\WIN\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqWmiEx.exe
C:\Program Files\HPQ\Shared\Sierra Wireless\Win32\Unicode\SWIHPWMI.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Users\Vjekoslav Zdelar\Desktop\HiJackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page =
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page =
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName =
R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cingular Communication Manager] "c:\Program Files\Cingular\Communication Manager\CingularCCM.exe" -a
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QlbCtrl] "C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe" /Start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpWirelessAssistant] "C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\HPWAMain.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WIN\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LanguageShortcut] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\Language\Language.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [tcomantidialerrun] "C:\Program Files\T-Com Antidialer\T-Com Antidialer.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAX] "C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\Smax4.exe" /tray
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinampAgent] "C:\Program Files\Winamp\winampa.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISDN Monitor] "Linksts.exe" W 1024
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CorelDRAW Graphics Suite 11b] C:\Program Files\Corel\Corel Graphics 12\Languages\EN\Programs\Registration.exe /title="CorelDRAW Graphics Suite 12" /date=081608 serial=dr12wex-1500213-jam lang=EN
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [egui] "C:\Program Files\ESET\ESET Smart Security\egui.exe" /hide /waitservice
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIModeChange] Ati2mdxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAXPnP] C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SRFirstRun] rundll32 srclient.dll,CreateFirstRunRp
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Malwarebytes Anti-Malware (reboot)] "C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbam.exe" /runcleanupscript
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WIN\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [] (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [StartCCC] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WIN\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WIN\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WIN\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Default user')
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O15 - ProtocolDefaults: '@ivt' protocol is in My Computer Zone, should be Intranet Zone
O15 - ProtocolDefaults: 'file' protocol is in My Computer Zone, should be Internet Zone
O15 - ProtocolDefaults: 'ftp' protocol is in My Computer Zone, should be Internet Zone
O15 - ProtocolDefaults: 'http' protocol is in My Computer Zone, should be Internet Zone
O15 - ProtocolDefaults: 'https' protocol is in My Computer Zone, should be Internet Zone
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/actives...ree/asinst.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{A8AA27E2-D47A-4D37-9759-0DF395C266E5}: NameServer = 195.29.150.3,195.29.150.4
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WIN\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: Bluetooth Service (btwdins) - Broadcom Corporation. - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
O23 - Service: Com4Qlb - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\Com4Qlb.exe
O23 - Service: Eset HTTP Server (EhttpSrv) - ESET - C:\Program Files\ESET\ESET Smart Security\EHttpSrv.exe
O23 - Service: Eset Service (ekrn) - ESET - C:\Program Files\ESET\ESET Smart Security\ekrn.exe
O23 - Service: hpqwmiex - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqWmiEx.exe
O23 - Service: Cyberlink RichVideo Service(CRVS) (RichVideo) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared files\RichVideo.exe
O23 - Service: SWIHPWMI - Sierra Wireless Inc. - C:\Program Files\HPQ\Shared\Sierra Wireless\Win32\Unicode\SWIHPWMI.exe

--
End of file - 5795 bytes


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Double post. You've got a reply giving instructions in your other thread.

*http://www.techsupportforum.com/f10/desktop-start-menu-download-problem-283086.html*


----------

